

Show HN: Buellr, The best products according to social media - adrian201
http://alpha.buellr.com/

======
lrvick
I am actually doing something similar with <http://tawlk.com>

We also are about to release our comparison systems:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/screenshots.angel.co/25/30340/0e187...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/screenshots.angel.co/25/30340/0e187bdb92d4caf296131a1f5a512c71-original.jpg)

And our sentiment analysis engine is open source:

<http://github.com/Tawlk/synt>

We have released a lot of other open source code, and are also about to open
up for more hiring :-)

~~~
adrian201
Interesting indeed! We'll poke around and ping you guys if there's any
"synergy" as the biz folks say...

------
josephjrobison
Looks intriguing, although I don't know if Smirnoff deserves to be #2 for
Vodka. It would be interesting to see how the sentiment analysis works and why
influences the score.

~~~
adrian201
Yeah what we're seeing from the data is folks are passionate about the brands
they love (alcohol especially).

The score is influenced by positive mentions of that brand. Brands are lower
on the list because they have less % of positive mentions than other brands.

------
libria
Cool! Needs more categories: DSLR's, games, books, developer tools, etc.,
though I suppose you're limited by what people are tweet/facebook/gplus -ing.

~~~
adrian201
Yeah we're actually looking into what categories to expand into. Thanks for
the tips!

Yeah that limit is correct, but almost all the things you listed are common
discussions on the social web. The great thing is that we can query the entire
social web, analyze the data and spit out a rank. So our only limit is the
entire social graph.

